# Help, cannot find a medicare policy for GGT



## sandrathrasher (Mar 25, 2011)

Have a denial and cannot find a policy for this test. Does anyone know where I can find the policy/lmrp/lcd/ncd for this test.  Everything we type in from diabetes to the symptoms is not coming up as meeting medical necessity.  HELP.  Thanks. 
Sandra


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.cms.gov/CoverageGenInfo/downloads/manual201101.pdf#21

and

http://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/ncd103c1_Part3.pdf

*190.32 - Gamma Glutamyl Transferase*


----------

